# Windows 10



## chic (Apr 25, 2017)

I've upgraded to Windows 10 and am having lots of problems. Is there anywhere to learn this OS easily??? Especially problematic for me is uploading my photography from my camera to to my computer, editing, and uploading onto the net.


TIA


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2017)

chic said:


> I've upgraded to Windows 10 and am having lots of problems. Is there anywhere to learn this OS easily??? Especially problematic for me is uploading my photography from my camera to to my computer, editing, and uploading onto the net.
> 
> 
> TIA



No real problems here..I have a copier/scanner that takes my camera Memory Stick to upload pics to computer.

Did you upload your old photo editing software?? Are you using the same web browser??


----------



## kburra (Apr 25, 2017)

Many video tutorials here: http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...E527E4B3A9A4AA68B292E527E4B3A9A4AA6&FORM=VIRE


----------



## chic (Apr 28, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> No real problems here..I have a copier/scanner that takes my camera Memory Stick to upload pics to computer.
> 
> Did you upload your old photo editing software?? Are you using the same web browser??



Yes, I'm using the same browser, but things are in different places on windows 10.


----------



## jujube (Apr 28, 2017)

chic said:


> I've upgraded to Windows 10 and am having lots of problems. Is there anywhere to learn this OS easily??? Especially problematic for me is uploading my photography from my camera to to my computer, editing, and uploading onto the net.
> 
> 
> TIA



I have the same problem.  I'll load a picture from my camera and it's right there in "pictures" but when I try to insert it in a Facebook post or an internet posting, I can't find it.   I'm a complete computer dummy, though, so it might be something I'm doing (or not doing).


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2017)

chic said:


> I've upgraded to Windows 10 and am having lots of problems. Is there anywhere to learn this OS easily??? Especially problematic for me is uploading my photography from my camera to to my computer, editing, and uploading onto the net.



When you upgraded to W10, did you also check your photo software for updates.  I use Kodak Easyshare for pictures, and Sony PlayMemories for videos, and both had upgrades when W10 came out.  What kind of camera are you using, and does it have USB upload capability?  What photo editing software are you using, and does it have options to move the pictures to another location?  I found very little difference between W7 and W10 when I switched, and got everything updated.  You might also check the "support" section on your photo software website for tips on using W10.


----------



## kburra (Apr 28, 2017)

jujube said:


> I have the same problem.  I'll load a picture from my camera and it's right there in "pictures" but when I try to insert it in a Facebook post or an internet posting, I can't find it.   I'm a complete computer dummy, though, so it might be something I'm doing (or not doing).



Easiest thing to do is make a new folder on desktop,rename to say "Pics for net" or whatever,now go to Pictures where you know your pics are,then just RIGHT click the pic you want and choose "Copy , then go to the new folder on desktop you created earlier open it and right click and choose paste.
And now when go to post a picture on the net,there is always a browse or upload option....so say choose browse,go to the desktop and open the new folder you made before click on the pic ,done....


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 1, 2017)

I had a W10 Computer for 2 days.

User UNfriendy...too much gingerbread in the OS.

When I returned to my W7 machine, I never knew how much I really loved it!

HDH


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2017)

chic said:


> I've upgraded to Windows 10 and am having lots of problems. Is there anywhere to learn this OS easily??? Especially problematic for me is uploading my photography from my camera to to my computer, editing, and uploading onto the net.



It's been a big pain for me too Chic, I bought a new computer and it had Windows 10 on it already, in fact no computers in the stores were sold with Windows 7 anymore by me, a system I would have preferred to stick with.

Anyhoo, I insert my SD card from my camera and the big black Windows 10 photo window pops up with all my photos on it.  I selected that they be saved by month, and they go to my usual Pictures folder.  Once there I can move them around or rename the folder to what I want, like my recent camping trip.

I had two old editing softwares from both my little camera on the computer, so I use the most recent one of those for editing.  But, sometimes I have issues losing the picture once it's edited.  Soooo, I copy certain photos I want to edit and resize for online or email use, to "My Briefcase".  Then I do the editing there, so if there's a problem I still have the original in the Pictures folder.  

For me everything has been a big hassle, and needed a work around.  I like things simple and don't use a fraction of the junk that comes with Windows 10.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

You need a 5 year old to shoe you how to use it.  For us older folks it is a genuine PITA.

I can remember my then 5 year old grandson showing my wife how to do something on a computer.  Now he is grown and is a computer engineer, but lives in NJ so he isn't here to help us.


----------



## merlin (Aug 20, 2017)

chic said:


> I've upgraded to Windows 10 and am having lots of problems. Is there anywhere to learn this OS easily??? Especially problematic for me is uploading my photography from my camera to to my computer, editing, and uploading onto the net.
> 
> 
> TIA



I love Windows 10 and find it much faster and less memory hungry than 7, the new browser "Edge" which comes with it is also better than Chrome now in my opinion...... you really need to install "Classic Shell"  http://classicshell.net/ which gets rid of the awful imo "Metro" start-up menu, and gives it the same feel as Windows 7.

 Regarding loading photos just follow the instructions that SeaBreeze and kburra gave. You can upload the photos to the internet by following the website instructions, which usually give a browse your computer option, simply direct it to your desktop or pictures folder... 

You can choose the menu see below..









​


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 20, 2017)

And THIS is exactly the reason I have stuck to and nursed along my 10+ year old Toshiba.  I have severe case of "Fear of Windows 10 Syndrome".  Wish I had begun on a Mac.  Would have switched years ago except that I have a lot of expensive software that won't switch.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> And THIS is exactly the reason I have stuck to and nursed along my 10+ year old Toshiba.  I have severe case of "Fear of Windows 10 Syndrome".  Wish I had begun on a Mac.  Would have switched years ago except that I have a lot of expensive software that won't switch.



Linux


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 20, 2017)

Check out IT eBooks.
They've been around for years, and offer free downloads of technical books.

When I just checked the site out it said "Downloading is temporarily unavailable", so try later or tomorrow.


----------

